# New 22" Monitor



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've just bought myself a 22" Full HD HDMI monitor for my pc.
LG E2250V
I'm connected using HDMI cable but a lot of text is blurry, games don't look as good as they did on my 15" VGA monitor either. But HD video is fine.
Except "YouTube HD", which is a bit 'jumpy'.

Also at the sides, top and bottom is a black, blank space where the display doesn't fill the whole of the monitor. I have turned overscan on, which filled more of the monitor, but it's not right to the edges. (If that makes sense)

My video card is a Peak Radeon HD4650.

The resolution I'm using is 1920x1080, which is the native resolution of the monitor.
Anyone know how to fix this?


----------

